
Ask HN: What are the best open source apps written with React/Redux? - yadongwen
I have gone through sound-redux (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;andrewngu&#x2F;sound-redux) and the list in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;reactjs&#x2F;comments&#x2F;496db2&#x2F;large_open_source_reactredux_projects&#x2F; but none has a fairly complex model layer. Are there new projects using redux-saga or backbone-redux?
======
acemarke
I have a list of some React/Redux apps over at
[https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/ma...](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/master/apps-and-examples.md) , as part of my Redux addons catalog.
Looks like there's some overlap with the projects mentioned in that thread,
but might be a few you haven't seen.

Sounds like you're trying to get some ideas for dealing with your own app. Any
particular concepts you're interested in?

------
hackerboos
[https://github.com/bigardone/phoenix-
trello](https://github.com/bigardone/phoenix-trello)

